# Fumi's Delight - in sheath, in holding pattern?



## D-novice (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi, my Fumi's Delight, a two growth plant, developed a sheath (that may be a Catt. word, but it's a better description than "in bud") a couple months ago and I don't really see it advancing. It seems not to have grown or developed much at all.

This same thing happened to my micranthum, I asked the grower I bought it from (very well known in the Paph world) and he said "oh yes those can take quite a while, don't worry". Someone in my OS won a best in show for a micranthum, and I asked her how long it took, and she said "oh it went very fast, took barely any time". Soon thereafter it was clear the bud had blasted. I spoke to yet another well known grower, explaining the blasted bud, he said "I have that problem with micranthums too". And, lest there be any doubt, I am not growing in ideal conditions but he sure is!

So - my question is more about the Fumi's -is this thing going to blast too? Is there anything to do besides wait? I'm beginning to doubt whether Paphs are a good fit for me, at this rate.


----------



## abax (Oct 21, 2017)

Paphs like to drive you crazy. Switch to Phrags. I did and
I've been a much happier person.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2017)

Micranthum is not malipoense. 2 to 3 months is not unusual. Good luck.


----------



## D-novice (Oct 21, 2017)

*phrags v. paphs*



abax said:


> Paphs like to drive you crazy. Switch to Phrags. I did and
> I've been a much happier person.



Yeah, as you know I have phrags too. And though I have many in bloom at the moment, they too drive me crazy. Lots of little rotty places on them at the moment, but then I grown them in 3" of water and mist them all the time, and they live outdoors in cool Northern California for 7 months / year. So I shouldn't be puzzled, come to think of it.


----------

